
Why not hack your favicon to show file loading progress, React-LoadCon - foreseaz
When it comes to a huge file (such as huge PDF or upload file to Cloud service)  loading or download in a tab, a tiny progress indicator on favicon could be an interesting but also considerate UX experience.<p>This idea comes from a long time ago and has been realized by so many open-source developers, and it comes to me again when I try to solve this good first issue for the `Send` project from Mozilla https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;mozilla&#x2F;send&#x2F;issues&#x2F;803<p>Here is React-LoadCon for React community, welcome to play around and feel free to submit your feedback whenever encounters any issue.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;foreseaz.github.io&#x2F;react-loadcon&#x2F;
======
foreseaz
Of course, welcome to star and send PR, more loading indicator in canvas will
be added soon. Thanks.

[https://github.com/foreseaz/react-loadcon](https://github.com/foreseaz/react-
loadcon)

------
xhart
Ha, easy little piece but interesting, keep up the good work.

~~~
foreseaz
Thanks man, actually this small repo plans to offer a more general tool to
manipulate Favicon as `Favicon as a DOM`, but now can only use canvas to draw
dynamic images and replace the <meta favicon /> tag, which is extremely
tedious. Maybe this dom-to-img repo could be introduced to simplify the covert
process: [https://github.com/tsayen/dom-to-
image](https://github.com/tsayen/dom-to-image)

Any issue or PR, free feel to submit~

